# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  Berlin's economy and more..

## maitai

Is Berlins economy the same as it was in 2014, better, worse?? Are there still many availabilities of really cheap housing, and how low can these places (nothing special, just something to sleep and live in with basic commodities)?? Where are the most jobs available? Just looking for some info about berlin's status and why its a great place to live

----------

